# Stacked Pics of Sunshine, Pinki and Ingot



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great. I'm just mesmorized by the coat on Pinki. I don't think I could take my fingers out of all that fluff.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I like furrier one! They are all very sweet.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

They're beautiful! When I saw Pinkie, I thought how beautiful, then I saw Sunshine, and thought beautiful, too. Pinkie is so cute and fluffy and Sunshine is such a pretty color. Wow! Ingot is a doll!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pinki's coat is unreal-and it sticks straight out too! She is slightly chubby but her coat makes her look really fat and she isn't. She is getting her adult coat in down the middle of her back, which makes her topline look a little funky too. It is wonderful to just bury your hand in-and your face too (she smells wonderful!)


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

ohh I just want to get my hands on Pinkys coat. It s soo thick & fluffy beautiful.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

They're both really nice, but for what its worth, I really like Sunshine. At this stage, I love her leg and she appears to have more neck than Pinki does. I dont know... it is a hard age, but Sunshine really draws me in. Pinki's coat does look so soft and plushy though and her head looks really nice.... I'd hate to be in your shoes! Good luck with that! LOL. BJ


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

They both look great Linda. I would love to see them next to Bacardi. You are right, Pinkie looks chubbier than Sunshine, and also looks like Sunshine is more cooperative. lol Beautiful dogs.. all of them.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

What cuties! Tough decision - I like the fluffy one, wish my pups had that much coat!! Although I love Sunshine's name!  Both nice pups - congrats!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll take Ingot. Linda, you should take Sunshine.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm amazed they look so different. Sunshine remains my favorite.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'll settle this......I'll take them all


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Sunshine would be my pick. Ingot is darn cute too!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I think Sunshine is my girl but it is so hard to get past that head of Pinki's! Sunshine has a great head too but Pinki's, well...........

When I did this breeding, I wanted to recapture my heads, keep structure and get that wonderful, self confident attitude that I love.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I see several people whose opinions I hold in very high esteem picked Sunshine.
From the standpoint of someone trying to learn, may I ask why? What about Sunshine makes her the "better" pick?
Thanks!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I know that from my perspective, I worry about Pink's topline, and if she might end up overdone. I also think that Sunshine has the stronger rear and better turn of stifle. And of course, pictures won't show this, but I like her energy. Vicki says that Pink is more like the OES-laidback and calm, whereas Sunshine is like the energizer bunny.

Bear in mind that this is not the best age to look at puppies, but not the worst either (that would be between about 6 and 18 months <g>)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful problem to have. Just wish the poor forgotten one was coming to my house.....


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What beautiful pups! My money would be on Sunshine, even though Pinki has the coat, Sunshine is just a nice shape.

We'd all take Ingot home... that goes without saying! I can't believe the time has gone so fast, what a glorious sight with that little black and white pup amongst the goldens.

Isn't it amazing how different two pups from the same litter can be with regards to coat etc.

All this discussion surrounding choices of pups to keep has really helped me for when I get to choose my next puppy, so many thanks for the education!


----------



## Starquest Goldens (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Linda,
I really like Sunshine. She is more balanced in my eyes nicer neck, backline. The coat I wouldn't worry about it just looks like she lost her puppy coat faster then the other one that looks like she is in the middle of it. I could be wrong only going by the photo. I think they both are very nice puppies. Sunshine would be my pick. Good luck with both of them. Very cute....


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I like Sunshine!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I'll take Ingot. Linda, you should take Sunshine.


Ingot is absolutely amazing! He is a gorgeous boy who has already generated some buzz in the OES world


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I was worried what I was going to find when I opened this, ha-ha... (sorry dog term illiterate ) 
What beautiful pups they are!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's a good thing I am not a breeder because I always pick the dog the breeder's don't !
HA!!!
I LOVE PINKY and seem to always go with the underdog! LOL! They are all gorgeous.
I would go with the laid back one anyway, IF I was choosing. : )


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I was worried what I was going to find when I opened this, ha-ha... (sorry dog term illiterate )
> What beautiful pups they are!


My first thought was...these pups are kinda old to be stacked one on top of the other sleeping cutely......but I did know what was coming...I just love Ingot & I think you do have a hard choice between Pinki n Sunshine! 

Good Luck! Is Ingot's Family gonna keep the one you don't pick? Keep 'Em in the Family!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> My first thought was...these pups are kinda old to be stacked one on top of the other sleeping cutely......but I did know what was coming...I just love Ingot & I think you do have a hard choice between Pinki n Sunshine!
> 
> Good Luck! Is Ingot's Family gonna keep the one you don't pick? Keep 'Em in the Family!


Funny you should ask  Vicki does seem to be getting really attached-normal I think in this situation-although she tries to insist that it's Ingot who's attached  I told that if she wanted to keep one of them, she could. I don't co-own but would like a couple of puppies back if she turns out nice and gets all of her clearances. She was really surprised, and is thinking about it. I told her no hard feelings if she says No, as getting into another breed is tough, and Goldens especially so.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm in love with all of them!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I want Ingot! Never really thought much about OESs but Ingot is a real cutie!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I want Ingot! Never really thought much about OESs but Ingot is a real cutie!


I know! I have never been attracted to them before but then I found myself getting attached to him! I am not sure I could handle the temperament though.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I just love Sunshine, she's beautiful!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think I could choose between those two--they both offer something different but special. 

BTW, you mentioned the OES temperment--what is it, especially compared to our goldens?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

How about you take Sunshine and I'll take Pinkie?? :--crazy_love: I just LUV her coat!!!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> I don't think I could choose between those two--they both offer something different but special.
> 
> BTW, you mentioned the OES temperment--what is it, especially compared to our goldens?


Shyer, and less confident, especially as babies. When we did the temperament testing, we used a room and floor surface the puppies had never been on before. The goldens did not seem bothered at all but poor Ingot stood there and would not move! I was also told by my vet that the OES scream bloody murder when they get their shots but Ingot took his like a Golden  

I think it just takes the OES longer to mature and reach the milestones of development (except for the shot thing). I know that Vicki said that the girls helped Ingot in new situations by showing him that it was okay and not to worry. He would let them go first and then when he could see they weren't scared, he would follow.

Apparently Pinki is closer to the OES in temperament-quiet and laid back-while Sunshine is a little energizer bunny.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

When we were looking for our first apartment, WAY back in 1976 right before our wedding, the people who lived in the one we decided to rent had an oes and he was just beautiful! He actually helped me decide to take that apartment because I knew then that we could certainly have pets there if they had that big dog!! If I remember right, his name was either Ralph or Rufus. 

Linda, send whichever pup you don't decide to keep right over here! I'm not that far away from you and Kirby has been begging for a sister or brother!! :


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, wow! What beautiful puppies! Thanks for sharing these pictures with us!

I'm not surprised Ingot is turning heads already. He must make everyone want an OES. To my layman's eye, Sunshine looks like an exciting little stunner. I really like her topline and neck. And she just has that confident spark that grabs your attention. Now, Pink just walks off the page and into my heart. I want to snuggle her and bury my face next to her pretty head and let her teach my sweet Chessie that laid back is wonderful, too.


----------

